# IVF for first hoping to conceive naturally for second any success stories...



## mirthfulcooks (Nov 29, 2016)

Hi

Have had IVF for my first child and hoping to conceive naturally for my second. 

Still breastfeeding and testing for ovulation.

Wanting to hear of any success sorties out there.


----------

